# Car hire in egypt



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We are planning our vacations in Egypt for this Summer. I need to find a cheap car hire company for one month. Where do I start ? Would it be cheaper to buy a second hand car as we will spend 45 days a year in Egypt TIA


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Cars do not loose their value as they do in the UK so a second hand car is expensive.

There are lots of car hire place and you can hire with a driver which might be advisable .

I would wait until you get here and then you can negotiate prices.. 

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Dont buy a car - too expensive and risky 

Depends on where you are staying (1 place) and going off for day trips or moving around.

Try SIXT egypt


----------

